# Help me with artist and painting



## bullseye (Apr 28, 2015)

Hey guys,

I need help with this painting, there is name of artist but i cant read it. I am trying to find out who it is now for 3-4 days but with no luck, maybe you can help me. Take a look and help me if you can 


On painting is Fort St. Andre (from French)













http://www.artistforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12642&stc=1&d=1430254830


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

We get a lot of requests such as this on the forum, and I always wonder how come. You have this painting? Where did you obtain it? Sometimes I think it is a class assignment of some sort. If it is just say so and we will help if we can.

I don't know the artist, maybe someone else here does.


----------



## bullseye (Apr 28, 2015)

Its not a secret, i bought it. Here in Norway we have something like yard sale in schools, i bought it there. Now i want to know more about it, but i have problems with reading name of artist. Painting looks quite old and there is not year on painting, i have more photos of back side so if required i can post them.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like Jacob Saar to me.. He traveled the land of Israel

D


----------



## bullseye (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks you for help, but is his name: Johann Jacob Saar or just Jacob Saar? I cant find much on net about him so can you maybe send me a link or something about him? Is he Dutch or German?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

He's Dutch IIRC


----------



## bullseye (Apr 28, 2015)

I still have problem finding artist. I went today to a few galleries in hope to get this painting identified but with no luck, they dont know who is artist. I dont know what to do, you told me that it might be Jacob Saar. Do you or anyone else knows something about this Jacob Saar? I found something on net about Johann Jacob Saar so i am not sure if that is him or other guy, when was he born? Maybe you guys know some international galleries of companies that can help me with painting. Any help would be great.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry.. I don't know any more about him... I just looked up what I thought it might be.. and he did the same type of work.

D


----------

